# La Pavoni Questions



## ronan08 (Dec 21, 2019)

Hello I have just bought a la Pavoni and have a few questions

1 Does it control temperature by varying current to element or should it cycle on and off?

2 Anti vac on my is not shutting took it apart and I doesn't seem to match diagrams.









3 Is the steam arm able to move I'm too scared to force mine?

Thank you


----------



## GrowlingDog (Apr 10, 2016)

Hi

How the temperature control works depends on the age of your La Pavoni, some have a thermostat in them and switch on and off, some don't and you have to manually switch them on and off. On mine I have two switches, one turns it on, the other selects between 1 element or 2 elements running.

2. That is the pressure release, it looks the same as mine.

3. The steam arm should move up and down, if you look on the back you will see where it is fitted on with a type of bayonet fitting, so the whole arm assembley should come off.

If I get chance I willl take some pictures of mine.


----------



## ronan08 (Dec 21, 2019)

Hmmm so my assumption is for steam you leave steam valve open and hit steam switch until you get steam?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Your Pavoni does not have an anti vac valve. Just a pressure release valve. So, you turn it on and it pressure will start escaping. Open the steam wand to purge the false pressure, and then it's ready.

Wait for the group to warm up, pull a shot and steam away.


----------



## ronan08 (Dec 21, 2019)

Thank you for clearing things up I'm a bit of an amateur and 😂😊


----------

